# Coyote hunting



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Traditional uplander said:


> Oh boy!! A snare is a cable restraint.
> I’m no trapper but snares are legal in Michigan! And they are more effective than 10 great predator hunters, just have to stay in the guidelines/law and they’re deadly!


No


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> No


Yes


Because old-fashioned snares only functioned in a lethal manner, snaring was banned in Michigan. But with the modern cable snare and its potential for holding animals alive and unharmed, the snare has been reinstituted as a* legal device for Michigan’s trappers taking fox and coyote*.
*File Size: *3MB
*Page Count: *26
*Michigan Fox & Coyote Non-Lethal Snaring Guide*















www.michigan.gov/documents/THEBOOK12_05_144690_7.pdf


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

thill said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Because old-fashioned snares only functioned in a lethal manner, snaring was banned in Michigan. But with the modern cable snare and its potential for holding animals alive and unharmed, the snare has been reinstituted as a* legal device for Michigan’s trappers taking fox and coyote*.
> ...


Good luck with fox, probably hold less than 20% and if you do they'll be hip caught and the fur ruined.


----------



## Traditional uplander (Mar 24, 2017)

FREEPOP said:


> Good luck with fox, probably hold less than 20% and if you do they'll be hip caught and the fur ruined.
> [/QUOTE
> Lol, just can’t say it.
> I’ll help you, you were wrong.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

No, you and thill have no idea what you are talking about. Cable restraints and snares are two different things. The only snares that can be used in Michigan are for beaver.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 876756
> 
> 
> View attachment 876757
> ...


Good God! I haven't seen this degree of pettiness in a long time. 

Let me highlight the important part...from your own post.

*snares/cable* restraints may be used as outlined in this digest for the species specified. *Snares/ cable restraints* are illegal unless used for beaver trapping (see page 37) and winter fox and coyote trapping (see page 32).

They are the same. You are wrong.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

A pellet gun is a gun like a cable restraint is a snare.
Like a crossbow is a bow. The devil is in the details.

Many people do not know the difference and mistakenly or willfully break the law.

If you're willing to lose and or damage over %50 of your coyotes and damage 100% of your fox proceed with the restraints. Save the actual kill snares for beaver.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> A pellet gun is a gun like a cable restraint is a snare.
> Like a crossbow is a bow. The devil is in the details.
> 
> Many people do not know the difference and mistakenly or willfully break the law.
> ...


You are missing the point..big time! The OP wants to kill yotes and never mentioned anything about preserving the hides. Nobody said anything about trapping or killing fox either. You try to move the goalpost in a very childish and desperate way because you can't come to terms with the fact you are wrong. It's just silly at this point. 
You said snares are illegal and you're wrong. Non-lethal snares are legal on private land in MI and are a great option for the OP if he wants to kill yotes. 

The OP should call FnT and ask for non-lethal SNARES, otherwise known as "MI legal snares" to help him with his yote problem. End of story.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

thill said:


> You are missing the point..big time! The OP wants to kill yotes and never mentioned anything about preserving the hides. Nobody said anything about trapping or killing fox either. You try to move the goalpost in a very childish and desperate way because you can't come to terms with the fact you are wrong. It's just silly at this point.
> You said snares are illegal and you're wrong. Non-lethal snares are legal on private land in MI and are a great option for the OP if he wants to kill yotes.
> 
> The OP should call FnT and ask for non-lethal SNARES, otherwise known as "MI legal snares" to help him with his yote problem. End of story.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 876760




Wow!


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

This is a very good discussion if we can keep it technical rather than personal.

I'm in the audience here, learning from the debate. Thank you to those who are informing.

I was about to set snares to target some rabbits showing up, and naturally started thinking about to yotes too. I was about to assume either would be legal, but this was enlightening.

My intention is to be law abiding. I can definitely see the difference in a restraint cable and a snare.

Let's (hopefully) keep talking about it to a consensus. Thanks.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Do you go in or order bullets, tires, medication, etc. with no further specifics? It will likely not yield the results you desire 
Going into a shop or ordering online and saying only "snares" is the exact same thing. If you are lucky, they will probe further to see if you need a relaxing lock, 4.25" deer stop and 285 lb break away. Absolutely none of those are standard on snares as they are not required on beaver snares.
Sorry but I'm pretty sure snaring rabbits won't work with the regulations we have.

If you want to go hunting with a gun that at best will work 60% of the time, then by all means, have at those restraints. Or use regular snares and put your hunting, trapping and fishing freedoms in peril.


----------



## Bluefly55 (26 d ago)

Check out fntpost.com they will have the snare/cable restraint you will need. Give them a call if you have any questions and they will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## JackAm (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a 1/4 acre food plot in the middle of the woods. I have an elevated box blind at one end of the rectangular field.
In the center of the (currently) winter wheat field is a large post in which I used to hang a barrel feeder before it was outlawed. Now there is about 6' of tall weeds around that post as I didn't get the tractor close to it when planting.

Am I better off putting my e-caller in the weeds and hunting from the blind, or do you think the yotes wouldn't come trotting through the open field and stay in the woodline?
Would it be better to place the call on the woodline?


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I had to look at what the 285# break away would look like. Here I thought it would be something fancy but it was the same mechanism that came with the cable I bought for the drown sets.
My bitch is with the metal tags I bought, those were lighter than shim stock! I bought the stamp set for $15 at HF and that almost punches thru. After stamping the SC numbers on 12 tags, I should have just bought a bar of 1/8" Aluminum.


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> Only one problem, snares are not legal in Michigan.


Semantics 

OP is not a trapper like you so he probably doesn't care to:
1. Spend $300 plus on footholds, stakes/drags, and hardware.
2. Learn how to bed a foothold or set it in snow. Probably doesn't care to make waxed dirt either.
3. Catch foxes. They aren't eating his deer.
4. Deal with pelting out, storing, and driving to a fur buyer to sell a couple green hides that he'll get jack s$&t for in today's market.

Brother, I understand your frustrations with the PC limitations we have to work with in this state...


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

I haven't read all of the comments, but I will say this:
If you are serious about thinning the coyotes, there is absolutely no better option than an experienced trapper.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

RS1983 said:


> Semantics
> 
> OP is not a trapper like you so he probably doesn't care to:
> 1. Spend $300 plus on footholds, stakes/drags, and hardware.
> ...


Why not, that's how most of us get hooked


----------



## Traditional uplander (Mar 24, 2017)

thill said:


> You are missing the point..big time! The OP wants to kill yotes and never mentioned anything about preserving the hides. Nobody said anything about trapping or killing fox either. You try to move the goalpost in a very childish and desperate way because you can't come to terms with the fact you are wrong. It's just silly at this point.
> You said snares are illegal and you're wrong. Non-lethal snares are legal on private land in MI and are a great option for the OP if he wants to kill yotes.
> 
> The OP should call FnT and ask for non-lethal SNARES, otherwise known as "MI legal snares" to help him with his yote problem. End of story.





welder72 said:


> I haven't read all of the comments, but I will say this:
> If you are serious about thinning the coyotes, there is absolutely no better option than an experienced trapper.


I hunt coyotes year around and have become more successful predator hunting each year that passes. And I would have to agree a good trapper is deadly in the woods, their traps are way more effective on coyotes,bobcat and fox. But we shot 7 on a large farm 2 years ago, went back and their numbers doubled! It seems when humans try to thin them out they increase the litter size.. I’m no scientist/biologist but I’m thinking Mother Nature is in their corner, when she needs them thinned than the mange is implemented. Just my thoughts.
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Traditional uplander said:


> I hunt coyotes year around and have become more successful predator hunting each year that passes. And I would have to agree a good trapper is deadly in the woods, their traps are way more effective on coyotes,bobcat and fox. But we shot 7 on a large farm 2 years ago, went back and their numbers doubled! It seems when humans try to thin them out they increase the litter size.. I’m no scientist/biologist but I’m thinking Mother Nature is in their corner, when she needs them thinned than the mange is implemented. Just my thoughts.
> Good luck to everyone.


Agree 100%.
You simply cannot thin out coyotes in a small area (less than a section),7 is really good. The thing about trapping is they are functional 24-7, calling is a small fraction of that. Good job and keep shooting!


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

Traditional uplander said:


> I hunt coyotes year around and have become more successful predator hunting each year that passes. And I would have to agree a good trapper is deadly in the woods, their traps are way more effective on coyotes,bobcat and fox. But we shot 7 on a large farm 2 years ago, went back and their numbers doubled! It seems when humans try to thin them out they increase the litter size.. I’m no scientist/biologist but I’m thinking Mother Nature is in their corner, when she needs them thinned than the mange is implemented. Just my thoughts.
> Good luck to everyone.


There have been studies done about what depth of population reduction needs to happen in order to seriously impact coyote numbers. The one I’ve read and I’ve seen quoted in trapping forums is that the population of coyote in a given area has to be reduced by 75% during 5 consecutive years. If a year is missed/skipped the population rebounds back to original density.

Since I trapped coyote in basically the same area for 20 years, I have seen a drastic coyote population density drop. On properties where I would kill 8-16 coyotes per sq mile, now I’ve dropped down to 2-3 or can’t find sign to set on!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Traditional uplander said:


> I hunt coyotes year around and have become more successful predator hunting each year that passes. And I would have to agree a good trapper is deadly in the woods, their traps are way more effective on coyotes,bobcat and fox. But we shot 7 on a large farm 2 years ago, went back and their numbers doubled! It seems when humans try to thin them out they increase the litter size.. I’m no scientist/biologist but I’m thinking Mother Nature is in their corner, when she needs them thinned than the mange is implemented. Just my thoughts.
> Good luck to everyone.


There have been studies that agree with your observations as Seldom pointed out.


----------



## GWGjr (Feb 1, 2018)

Catch your neighbor's dog in snare versus a Michigan type cable restraint and get back to us on what the results are. There's a reason for the difference. Same reason why Michigan has the land trapping versus water trapping using body grip trap laws in place.


----------

